# Postal people and songs not to be played...



## 40 Hands (Oct 13, 2011)

So this is a short story / thread about a freind of mine Destrukto. He was a walking time bomb, a beligerently obnoxious punk that hardly listened to punk music. He was twice the character sid viscious wanted to be and twice as explosive. This guy was effected by music hardcore, and i can remember playing a few modest mouse songs that would send this guy on a rampage. Lives, Edit the Sad Parts, Alone Down There, ect would just make this guy snap. Hed immediately start smashing shit, car windows while walking past, doors, trash cans (on trash day the street would be hell), mirrors, ect. hed just bash it all to hell. He was a very nice guy, and friendly as fuck, but you play the wrong song and hed snap like it wasnt even funny. Hed go from "your not half bad" to "you better get outta here" to "leave me alone" to "if you say another fucking word ill slit your throat!!!!!". Obviously this guy wasnt for everyone but if ya knew how he functioned youd really apreciate him half the time. I know something truely fucked up happened to the guy but ill never dare ask what cuz hell either never tell me or hell be too drunk too.

Punchline, anybody have songs that send em off the deep end, that no matter what situation their in, theyll do whatever it takes to get outta? Cruisin in a semi in the middle of nowhere montanna and hear a song and request either change it or let me out ill walk the next 75 miles myself?


----------



## CrisM (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't stand country music (the Brad Paisley kind of country). If I hear when in a car, it will immediately make me nauseous. In general, it makes me aggitated and bothered. No aggressive, but clearly aggitated. It's the kind of sound that makes my stomach turn.


----------



## 40 Hands (Oct 13, 2011)

Pierce the veil does that too me as well as country western. But i can tolerate a little country western for a ride, but that weird acoustic emo metal? no... not at all. Not a minute, not a second, not a flinch, period. :/


----------



## river dog (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmmm, acid bath and sufocation are angry music that get me hot & bothered(i.e. angryish), thats prolly the only extreme negative mood swing that music does to me and even then its slight, i can just imagine myself fucking some person up with some acid bath playing in my head...haha, highly unlikely


----------



## RVLG (Oct 14, 2011)

I dislike country, but I can stand it if it means a ride, however I'd rather walk fifty miles through a blizzard than have to listen to rap (hyperbole, obviously).


----------



## Menyun (Oct 14, 2011)

I like most music but screamo type music gives me a wicked headache I try to have people turn that crap off when im around but if they dont I either walk off or get pist and do somethin stupid


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Oct 20, 2011)

i try my best to remain open minded no matter how much i hate the music. its the people who belt out the lyrics and wake your ass up ready to go that i cant stand.


----------



## baconrind (Nov 22, 2011)

This thread is funny. I wouldnt say a particular song or kind of music makes me blow up. Last month me and this chick were hitching from Indy to Memphis with a trucker. The dude was tweaking and wanted a hit of me weed. Soon as I gave him one he freaked out. Kept putting the radio on pop stations. Lady Gaga full blast on shitty Kenworth speakers. He just kept turning the shit up louder and louder while yelling rubbish into the CB and randomly saying he wanted to fuck me behind a tree. I could barely understand him so I know no one else could. I look into the back at my road dog and the bitch had ear plugs in the whole fucking time! To make matters worse, instead of dropping us off so we could catch a bus to the hop out, he takes us across the river into Arkansas. Took 2 more hours to get a ride back over the river.


----------



## Earth (Nov 22, 2011)

in 1982, me and my mates were strolling down 5th ave in Brooklyn NY, one of us (who went on to be REVS) had a good sized radio that probably took 10 D cell batteries and either Black Flag's nervous breakdown OR the Circle Jerks wild in the streets came on, and garbage cans went flying, man it was great - total chaos... but today - almost 30 years later - nothing phases me anymore, maybe because nothing is original anymore... It's all been done before, so what's the point of freaking out......


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 23, 2011)

i really love bad music....and if u give me shit for it ill mace u and continue to contently listen to hanson ans everlast


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 23, 2011)

current favorate..makes me bounce round the room
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

i had an old roomate who loved linken park so much he had tatoos of there lyrics on them..so yes i hate late (0's early 200o0"s nu metal)


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 23, 2011)

dubstep. seriously that stuff just grinds my gears in a way where I want to punch every single one of those wubbing idiots in their throats. Mind you i am a fan electronic music but there is nothing good about that garbage.
And have you ever watched someone dance to dubstep? they look like they're falling over but then changing their mind and standing up again but then OH WAIT nope falling over again.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 23, 2011)

dood i hung out with in Hollywood fer a bit absolutely HATED Journey and that song "don't stop beleivin" he used to spit on their star on the sidewalk along hlwd blvd everytime we'd walk by it
this one's for you Kermit


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 4, 2012)

Have heard some music that I really didn't like, just rather disappear into my own mind
rather than act out. Maybe try crying and say something like, "that was my friends song and it makes me cry every time I hear it."



baconrind said:


> To make matters worse, instead of dropping us off so we could catch a bus to the hop out, he takes us across the river into Arkansas.
> Took 2 more hours to get a ride back over the river.


on another note...
...If you are ever in a big rig and must stop it in an emergency, give the 8 sided switch a good firm pull and smack the driver's hand if he reaches for it to push it back in.
Even threatening to pull that switch is probably going to be enough to end your ride.


----------



## Vixious (Jan 4, 2012)

ICP, at one point my only available crash spot was at this house with this gut that was total juggalo, he once had a vast collection of all kinds of music, then he found the meth pipe and got so into ICP that he sold off all his cd's and ONLY played icp, had everything they ever made, and all their offshoots and that was it, 24/7 literally. Cant take even a second of it to this day. Also, I know its not music really, but the tv theme songs to certain shows make me fly to a remote or if one cannot be found scramble to the tv to kill the sound. Everybody loves raymond, sex in the city, and anything tyler perry, instant fight or flight rage.


----------

